# Funktionsupdate für Windows 10, Version 1909 – Fehler 0x800f0900



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Dezember 2020)

Ich habe das erreicht, wovon andere nur träumen - Windows 10 installiert keine Updates mehr, und das schon seit dem Frühjahr 2020. Die Sache ist nur, es entspricht nicht unbedingt meinen Ambitionen. Wenn man nach dem Fehlercode googelt, erhält man diffuse Hinweise zur Installation von irgend welchen Tools. Kennt das wer?


----------



## JSEngineering (13 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem auch schon einmal.
Es ließ sich nur mit dem manuellem Download eines kumulierten Updates lösen.
Selbst das Hilfsprogramm, das Microsoft für solche Zwecke bereitstellt, half nicht.
Hat mich etwa einen Tag Mühe und Schweiß gekostet, dass wieder einzurenken...

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## Guga (13 Dezember 2020)

Mein vergleichbares Problem hatte ich lösen können über 
   dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth

Was der Befehl macht sagt dir Tante Google. 

Guga


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 Dezember 2020)

Guga schrieb:


> Mein vergleichbares Problem hatte ich lösen können über
> dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth


Da klinke ich mich mal ein. Der Befehl muss in der Eingabeaufforderung eingegeben werden, allerdings musst Du diese explizit mit Adminrechten starten. Nach dem das durchgelaufen ist den Rechner neu starten. Danach wieder die Eingabeaufforderung mit Adminrechten starten und "sfc /scannow" ausführen. Anschließend erneut neu starten und "sfc /scannow" erneut ausführen es dürfen keine Fehler mehr gefunden werden.
Ansonsten schau Dir mal noch das WSUS Offline Update an, dass kann Dir eventuell auch weiterhelfen.


----------

